# SO what high traffic website are u running on freebsd?



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

With what daemons n language?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2017)

HAProxy, Apache, Passenger, Ruby on Rails.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> HAProxy, Apache, Passenger, Ruby on Rails.



database?  raid or san?
hows performance?
is the db schema hard to evolve ?
any tuning to freebsd? ufs? kernel for kqueue? or open files limits reached? number of processe a user can spawn limit need to b raised?
event mpm ? passenger ez to config?  it replaces fastcgi no?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2017)

azathoth said:


> database? raid or san?


Several MySQL servers, all dedicated servers, using about 2TB of SSDs in RAID 10. Everything is running directly on iron, no SAN/NAS. Pretty much everything is doubled so we can quickly switch over in case something bad happens to a machine.



> is the db schema hard to evolve ?


Don't know, not my business. I make sure the infrastructure works and performs as intended. Building the sites and managing the data is not my job. 

Very little tuning on the FreeBSD side. I'm not in the habit of tuning things when there's no need for it.



> or open files limits reached?


Only on the HAProxy machines. The load is spread out over 4 web servers and one backup server (the backup only gets used if all 4 main servers are down).


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Several MySQL servers, all dedicated servers, using about 2TB of SSDs in RAID 10. Everything is running directly on iron, no SAN/NAS. Pretty much everything is doubled so we can quickly switch over in case something bad happens to a machine.
> 
> 
> Don't know, not my business. I make sure the infrastructure works and performs as intended. Building the sites and managing the data is not my job.
> ...



Love hearing about running on the iron.
Virtualization is a scam, so is SAN.
os does concurrency as does db.
and SAn is just expensive raid.
virtualization adds noise to os which already has concurrency.
discipline is the key to keep things straight!
kik butt ! lov it


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2017)

Virtualization does have enormous benefits if you use it properly. I haven't used it at their site because it was already mostly set up, I just streamlined things and improved the whole setup. I did so without introducing any major changes in the way they operated and while the site kept running. I pretty much rebuilt the whole thing and I think we only had about 10 minutes of actual downtime, there was no way to avoid it as we needed to place a firewall at the front and thus had to disconnect for a few minutes.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Virtualization does have enormous benefits if you use it properly. I haven't used it at their site because it was already mostly set up, I just streamlined things and improved the whole setup. I did so without introducing any major changes in the way they operated and while the site kept running. I pretty much rebuilt the whole thing and I think we only had about 10 minutes of actual downtime, there was no way to avoid it as we needed to place a firewall at the front and thus had to disconnect for a few minutes.



What using for firewall?
Use anything for CDN?
What monitoing?


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm an industry expert in virtualization san unix ete etc at it for 20 years and I think discipline and planing > virtualization and SAN.
Also dont like devops, message q, or oracle  and agile is a joke.


----------



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

I want to work at a shop using on of
pharo
gnoga
happstack
something lisp scheme/racket or picolisp
swi prolog
Now that b fun!


----------

